# Old cub cadet identification



## Bill krummel (Mar 12, 2021)

I am looking to buy an old cub cadet but have no clue what model it is and neither does the seller. I hope someone here can help. These are the pictures i have.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My guess is it's a International Cub 154 Lo-Boy. They made them from 1968 to 1974. They came with a 15Hp C-60 Flathead 4 cyl International engine. Engine parts are still available and they're pretty reasonable. https://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/tractor/Farmall-Cub-Engine-Kit

Here's a little article on the 154 Lo-boy. There appears to be a Serial # plate on the front of the left frame rail. Article list Serial # range by year that might help nail the year down. They are awesome little tractors and well worth restoring. Neighbor down the road has one he bought new in 1969 and it's still going strong....

International Cub 154 Lo-Boy

Here's a decal set for it when you slap that shiny new paint job on it
Cub 154 Lo-Boy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sure looks like a International Cub 154 Lo-Boy. Congrats Bob.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The dead giveaway was that 4-cylinder flathead and that busted up front noise piece, minus the grille. A lot of the pictures you will see on the inter-web of 154 grilles are where somebody fabricated them out of expanded metal (like the one in the picture Sixbales posted). The actual OEM grille was a stamped rib design.







The front "noise piece" that holds both grilles (upper & lower) was fiberglass and a replacement is kind of pricey. From the pictures you posted, the front end trim pieces you need to restore that tractor to the OEM look (fiberglass & lower grille) will run about $260. They also sell the OEM air filter element for $32 and an original looking seat for $75, These guys carry about anything you need to restore that little gem, including the hard-to-find rebuild kit for that OEM Zenith updraft carburetor($34). Radiator looks kind of iffy ($235 new with copper core). I've used these guys before, had pretty good service out of them, and their stuff is pretty good quality. They ship out of Hamilton, OH
Cub 154 Parts


----------

